# Co2



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

So i am using a simple diy yeast reactor in my to gallon. I dont have a couter so im feeding the co2 bubbles throught my filter. What kind of lighting is needed for a beginner planted tank. 

I wanna know the details about the co2 like turning it off at night to avoid ph swings on want details on how to use this co2 thing and maintain good levels. Again the tank is 20 g.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

Not two gallon 20 g


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

none yet im jsut going to practice how to get proper levels before i begin addin livestock


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

since idk how i wuld turn off a diy yeast reactor can i run an airstone to counreract it


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Why is turning off CO2 a problem, I have my pressurized CO2 plugged into my light timer and do not seem to have any problems with it at all.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah you can't turn off a DiY. As long as you have some surface agitation, your pH should be fine if your KH is up around 3 or higher. This means your tank is well buffered and the pH swing is less noticible. 

You can also adjust how many bubbles you have by placing your DiY on an air stone and adjusting how deep you place the airstone in the tank. The deeper it is the more pressure on it and you get less bubbles. 

There are other secrets/tips to more or less bubble, by how you make the DiY (yeast, sugar, amounts...etc).


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok coolness i might just go low tech without the co2 cause i could care less about growth i just want life


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

DIY Co2 is not that hard and it will not impact your PH hardly at all. I run it on (4) tanks at the moment. Just mind your recipe and the yeasty boys will do the rest. You can put an airstone on a timer to come on at night for a few hours. This will help break up the slag on the top of the water and give the plants O2 at night.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok cool


----------

